# Keep them in or let them out?



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Was wondering if there was some temperature that you don't let the chickens out of their coop? We already have had several nights of temps below 0*F. Next month and feb we will have stretches of temps where our highs will still be 10-20*below 0.


----------



## BlackCrowFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

None of our birds, (serama's, silkies, show girl silkies & O'Shamo's) go out if the wind chills are in the teens. Our show girls won't be let out if the temps are in the 20's. The show girls & silkies aren't allowed out if its raining or snowing either. 
Their coops have nice big windows so they can watch whats going on outside even if they can't be out.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

My girls have a run, we open the door in the morning and let them decide ... in or out it is up tp them.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

We have a covered run with lots of straw down. They are all cold hearty breeds and none are little ones. My leghorn mix did loose the tips of her comb. I am probably panicking, it's bothering me way more than them.


----------



## kaax (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't have to deal with the extreme cold like you do kahiltna_flock. But I only keep mine in, is if the wind is blowing, like above 60mph. And that is because I don't want them getting hurt by flying debris or becoming flying debris.
I've never had a chicken that would walk on snow, but have let them out to walk around on the paths I shovel, down to about 0*F.

Kaax


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I have been doing some chatting with some local chicken owners and they all seem to say let them out. They also say their chickens won't go out of it is too cold. What's up with my crazy birds? -14 yesterday and they all went outside. I notice they are staying in the run with the straw rather than exploring the yard. We might get above 0 today with a possibility of some snow this weekend. I hope so, I would rather have warmer temps with snow than this below zero stuff.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine just come and go as they please. it gets nowhere near as cold here though.


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

I live in Canada, nearest city Edmonton, Alberta. Plenty cold here and it isn't even winter yet. Tonight for example, -17C.
During the day doesn't get much better. I don't let my birds out. One year I got a lot of razzing from fellow poultry people that my birds are spoiled compared to theirs. They were telling me I should open the doors and let them decide. I thought I would try it. I shoveled all the snow out of my runs, threw down some straw and opened the doors. My birds went out and turned around and headed right back in. *hee hee*. Even my pet turkey won't go into the snow if his feet get covered. Has to be a shoveled path.


----------



## BillyUK (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm in Central Scotland and just let my hens go in and out as they please.
This is my Rhode Rock and Light Sussex getting their first look at snow last week.






I don't know why it's displaying " Page not Found" on my post but the link is appearing in the post below.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

BillyUK said:


> I'm in Central Scotland and just let my hens go in and out as they please.
> This is my Rhode Rock and Light Sussex getting their first look at snow last week.
> Video Link:
> 
> ...


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Ours are like Sundancers. Today it's rainy and cold. The birds can go out but are choosing to stay inside. They decide and if they do get too chilled, they have a red heat lamp they can get under if they want.


----------

